# Halle Berry credits diabetes behind her youthful looks



## Northerner (May 5, 2013)

London: Actress Halle Berry sees her diabetes as a good thing as it has meant she always takes care of herself.

Berry, 46, who is currently expecting a son with fiance Olivier Martinez, credits her youthful looks to years of taking care of herself, reported Conatctmusic.

http://zeenews.india.com/entertainm...diabetes-behind-her-youthful-looks_133688.htm


----------



## LeeLee (May 5, 2013)

Good grief - she's only 3 years younger than me!  I'd have guessed at least a decade younger.


----------

